# Distressing furniture



## Rural gurl (May 27, 2010)

I've just crackled and distressed my first piece of furniture and am wondering if I should put some type protective coat. Of course I don't want it too glossy and have read polyurethane will yellow (the piece is white). Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Rural gurl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks so much - that entertainment center is beautiful! I have caught the distressing and repurposing bug bad and spend hours on the computer looking at others projects and creative ideas. It's so much fun! I appreciate you help and will give that a try.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Urethane will yellow. Polyurethane won't. Poly is water based (acrylic) urethane is oil based.
Do we get to see a pic of your project?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the Minwax wipe on poly, so easy to use and holds up well.


----------

